# Modern Computers - WHERE IS THE GOLD?



## plamenppp (Dec 6, 2009)

I am posting this topic because I didn't see any like this in the forum. The aim to get information with common experience about everything that contains gold in modern computers (by modern computers I mean 1992-now) and how to extract it with minimum waste, acid and efforts. Any pictures, comments and ideas are welcomed.

I will start with the lan card. It has gold plated fingers from both sides (some lan cards do not have) and may have gold plated pins in the "nest" for the lan cable.

The best way to extract the fingers is shown at http://www.goldrecovery.us

http://www.goldrecovery.us/%5Cgoldrecovery%5Cvideos%5Cfingersap.asp
http://www.goldrecovery.us/%5Cgoldrecovery%5Cvideos%5Cfoilscl.asp

Any ideas how the nest should be processed?


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 6, 2009)

plamenpp there are few books and pdf files here even .doc which can be modified, with lots of pictures and info. this forum is huge and you will find almost everything here. try books section there is something like scrapper book or something with simmillar name with most of computer parts identified.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 6, 2009)

http://scribd.com/doc/20327561/Scrap-Parts_Comp_Identification


----------



## plamenppp (Dec 6, 2009)

I have this book already and I've read it. There is nothing concrete in it.


----------



## gorfman6154 (Dec 6, 2009)

plamenppp said:


> I have this book already and I've read it. There is nothing concrete in it.



Plamenppp, unfortunately there is no book that covers every electronic part ever made.
Basically if your looking for Gold, usually what you see is what you get. Cpu's, fingers, connector pins, connectors, all easily harvested and processed. If your going to go thru all parts, look thru the Scrappers parts list, to learn the different components. Sort them all by type, and stockpile till you have several pounds. At that point it might be profitable to process them. 

As for your fingers in the photo, if they are yellow, they are plated, but thinly. Most newer components are getting smaller, with less, and thinner plating.
The plating can vary quite a bit, from dark Gold, to just slightly tinted yellow. The pins can be pulled out of the plastic holder, or not, and processed by AP, Crock pot w/ HCL, or with Nitric. All of these processes are deatailed in the Forum.

In the meantime read the threads on Types of PM scrap, and Where to find scrap, they all have many posts of lower grade scrap components. Start with some of the older posts, as they cover more of the basics. Also use the Google search engine to identify unknown parts.

Remember, there are over 9,000 Forum members, and many start by asking the same questions. And a lot of members have been answering the same questions over and over.

As one of our fine Moderator says "there is no free lunch". Which means that most of the info is on this Forum, you just need to put some effort into researching and exploring the Forum. Thru reading the Forum, you will understand the processes and terminology. 

I've been a member for almost 2 years, and never have asked what this or that part is. I'm not bragging, just showing that the knowledge is on this Forum. If there was something i couldn't find, usually someone would bring the topic up.

I'm impressed with your relentless pursuit of e-scrap 8) , just remember when you add in your labor, chemicals, gas, and mileage, you must get your scrap very cheaply, or better, free, to make a profit on it. Don't forget that are more profitable areas to dabble in :idea: , such as buying scrap jewellry, catalytic converters :mrgreen: . 

Good luck exploring your new world, Gorfman.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 6, 2009)

I've posted several detailed threads with yields for NIC cards and the like.

Look for my early posts titles which include the words 'yield data'.

Steve


----------



## Rhodium (Dec 7, 2009)

I do like his enthusiasm. 8)


----------



## plamenppp (Dec 7, 2009)

When I registered in this forum I had a serious problem - a lot information at many topics ... I am doing this to help other people like me. I admire recycling and do not want my children to live in a dung-hill, and this what the Earth is going to be after a few decades. The electronic scrap increases every day and nobody cares about it. I've read most of the forum and I've spent a lot of time - there is no free lunch! 

I can not buy scrap jewels because the goldsmiths started to buy gold at higher prices a week ago. THEY ARE KILLING ME! 

gorfman6154: "As for your fingers in the photo, if they are yellow, they are plated, but thinly. Most newer components are getting smaller, with less, and thinner plating.
The plating can vary quite a bit, from dark Gold, to just slightly tinted yellow. The pins can be pulled out of the plastic holder, or not, and processed by AP, Crock pot w/ HCL, or with Nitric. All of these processes are deatailed in the Forum."

Nowadays, the parts are smaller, the gold is less and ... the price of the gold is HIGHER. 


I will continue with the video cards. There are PCI video cards (the old ones), AGP video cards and PCIexpress video cards - they are not very different one from another. The gold is in the fingers (on the picture you can not see them because I've taken them off long time ago) and in the VGA, S-Video and the DVI connectors. The easiest way to take the gold plated parts is with some tools  Always wear working gloves - the parts are sharp!


----------



## plamenppp (Dec 7, 2009)

Next is the memory (RAM). The gold is on the fingers. Sometimes it can be found not only on the fingers but also on the memory board (look at the firs and third picture and enlarge it). Read this:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=5328
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1572
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=3864
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=5957&p=51572&hilit=finger+boards#p51572
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=5467&p=48071&hilit=finger+boards#p48071
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=5118
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=3315
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=801


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 7, 2009)

plamen all what you put in this thread is already in another section and that is Types of PM scrap alongside with pictures and some data on yields. We appreciate your effort but at this moment you are trying to invent wheel.


----------



## plamenppp (Dec 7, 2009)

If the administrator is not willing to keep this topic, he can delete it. I will not be insulted. 
I am trying to invent the weal because the the information is not systematized.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 7, 2009)

plamenppp said:


> If the administrator is not willing to keep this topic, he can delete it. I will not be insulted.
> I am trying to invent the weal because the the information is not systematized.




Plamenappp, 

You efforts are indeed noble, but the fact that you are posting information that has already been covered in a new location is only serving to make the forum more scattered, not less.

Perhaps you should research the previously posted information on the subjects you are wanting to post, and add your posts to the ones that are already here. This will help make the forum more systematic.

Steve


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 7, 2009)

I did not meant to insult you. There are nearly 10000 members here and every now and then somebody post something. Forum did not look systematic to you but you are posting pictures in section Data and informations you are posting are already covered in another section of forum. It is hard to reshape that big project to suit everyone however my opinion is that system in place is fairly good. Your thread should be in Types of PM scrap and if there will be some concrete data from some repeated batches with actual yields then it can go to section Data. I suggest to read more or even all forum threads, bookmark some topics of interest, subscribe to another which you want to follow.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 8, 2009)

plamenppp said:


> I will not be insulted.



Here's my view on this situation. You have come to a forum that has been in existence for more than two years, and has operated reasonably successfully. There is a wide variety of knowledge posted on this board, making it ever increasingly difficult to cast new light on an old subject. Before you busy yourself trying to reorganize information, it should be to your advantage to read what has been posted and try to understand the rhythm of the board. As has been stated already, it does little good to add to the confusion, such as it is. 

Do not cop an attitude if you intend to be a welcome member of this forum. Expect that readers will have comments that may or may not agree with yours. If you can't deal with that without being offended, you will wear out your welcome very quickly. Speak to readers with the same respect you'd like to receive in return. 

Harold


----------



## plamenppp (Dec 8, 2009)

Next is the CPU - The Holy Grail of the urban goldminer. There are many types of CPUs and the gold content vary. The older CPUs you buy the better. Usually the gold plated parts are the pins and the lids (if there are any) and sometimes there might be gold inside the CPU (like in the black fiber Intel CPUs). Here is what you should read firs. I will post some pictures later.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=1694
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=6131
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=5985
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=4837
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=4788
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=3916
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=2235
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=1172
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=5602
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=6040
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=5958
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=5852
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1577
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=5752
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=5532
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=5405
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=5160
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=4966
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=4771
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=4911
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=4775
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=2662
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=4437
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=4383
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=4370
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1408
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=3889
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=3845
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=3604
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=3239
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1537
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=899
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=5086
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=1603
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=2622
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=2565
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=4327
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=4186
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=4181
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=1935
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=3200
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=2882
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=2210
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=1611
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=1565
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=1209
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=1030
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=695


----------



## plamenppp (Dec 22, 2009)

Motherboards (printed circuit boards). They are difficult to process. This is (will be) a nice topic: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=6169
I promise to post pictures asap.


----------



## plamenppp (Oct 31, 2010)

Some motherboards were messing with me a few day ago and I decided to show them what it power. I removed some of their parts and I discovered something.
The north and south bridges were full with gold wires and gold plated "paths". I broke about 10 and the result was the same. This is not only in motherboards but also in video cards. 

This is how it looks: http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/658435

You can notice the gold plated edge.

Now I see why they buy motherboards for 3.5-4 USD per kg.


----------



## lmschers (Dec 12, 2010)

I have bought a lot of hard drives and and pulled out the magnets for fun.
I figure that the pins are a decent source of gold so yeah, I'm gonna go read how to process them well.
They seem to be a gold/copper alloy...

but what I'm curious about is the actuator coil on the arm of the disk reader.
It looks like copper but doesn't dissolve in nitric or sulfiric.
What is this metal??


----------



## stihl88 (Dec 12, 2010)

The actuator coil is coated in a clear insulation material, that's why the acid can't get to the COPPER


----------



## lmschers (Dec 12, 2010)

that's certainly what I thought, i mean... it looks like copper, and it seems like a fine metal to use for conduction between magnets and such...

but i soaked it for a couple days in sulfiric acid, and then cut it up and soaked it some more.... still not blue copper sulfate.
it did unwind a lot easier though, i softened it at least, maybe melted off some of the layer.
there was a small bit of mold on top of the acid actually... maybe it was something else, but it looked like mold.

can you tell me what the "insulation material" is?
do you know of any literature on the making of the wire?
i would like to read it.


----------



## stihl88 (Dec 12, 2010)

Manufacturers use many different grades of enamels to coat the Magnet Wire, this is for thermal and flame retardant reasons mainly.
A red coating usually indicates a higher resistance to heat and flame...


----------



## lmschers (Dec 12, 2010)

That's ineresting. Do you know what is used for enamel?
Or what would take it off... Seeing as how sulfuric acid doesn't. 
It's strange that even after chopping it up (which one would suppose exposes a raw surface)
it does not react. 
The wire in harddrives is Usually of an orange color.


----------

